

Apple calls for lower corporation tax - grey-area
http://m.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/may/21/apple-wants-single-digit-corporate-tax

======
Ovid
Apple's calling a single digit tax rate a "reasonable rate"? You've got to be
kidding me. Apple's profits have astounding for years and it's not like the
taxes have hurt it (to be fair, they've been legally sheltering money offshore
in low-tax areas). This is a completely self-serving suggestion on Apple's
part. This won't benefit the US economy; it will benefit Apple shareholders.

